# Loving home needed for Max - Cavalier King Charles Spaniel



## JustJenny

Hello Everyone,

Firstly, thank you for taking the time to read this post...

I am currently looking for a new home for our 2 years old Cavalier King Charles Spaniel called Max. (His third birthday is in October 2012)

My husband is terribly allergic to him, we have spent a very long time trying every possible solution to work round this but sadly nothing is working. 

Max is up to date with his injections, his flea and worming treatments and is also micro-chipped.

He is great around people and children, he has lived with my two children (aged 6 and 3) since he was 9 weeks old.

He is lovely with other dogs and loves to play 

He pulls a little on lead and is good off lead.

He understands come, sit, stay, lay-down, leave, bed...the usual commands.

He is happy to be left for a few hours so doesn't need someone to be with him all the time.

He sleeps in his crate at night or on the sofa.

He is fully house trained.

He is happy to travel in a car, he usually has his crate in the boot and snuggles up until he reaches his destination!

I can't think of anything else practical to write right now but if you have any questions please feel free to ask....


----------



## lymorelynn

bump because it was overlooked


----------



## Shrap

Where are you based? You may want to contact a Cav rescue - they will either home straight to the new home or take him in to foster. All homes are homechecked and the dogs are under contract to go back to the rescue if they ever need rehomed, so he won't slip off the radar as easily x


----------



## jubra

Hi I've just read your advert and am very interested,so obviously my first Q is,is he still available?? We lost our beautiful cavalier to heart failure and are looking to rehome another cavalier.Im a vet nurse and have always had spaniels,i also have a family who adore animals. Please let me know either way,and if he is still available it would be lovely to get in touch!
Kind Regards Juliet
ps..despite other threads re scams etc.. there are still genuine people out there!!


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT

Please get your dog into a rescue. People such as scammers, dog traders, people looking for "bait" for dog fights and back yard breeders all prey on ads such as this. A rescue will be able to fully assess Max and find the perfect home for him (which will be thoroughly checked before and after adoption if it is a reputable rescue)

See here, scroll down and select your region to find information for dog rescues close to you Dog Rescue Pages - UK dog rescue homes, centres and shelters guide or here for breed specific rescues UK Dog Rescue Pages - Cesky and Cairn Terrier, Cavalier King Charles Spaniel, Chihuahua, Chinese Crested, Chow Chow, Rough Collie, Welsh Corgi Breed Rescues


----------



## Sled dog hotel

JustJenny said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Firstly, thank you for taking the time to read this post...
> 
> I am currently looking for a new home for our 2 years old Cavalier King Charles Spaniel called Max. (His third birthday is in October 2012)
> 
> My husband is terribly allergic to him, we have spent a very long time trying every possible solution to work round this but sadly nothing is working.
> 
> Max is up to date with his injections, his flea and worming treatments and is also micro-chipped.
> 
> He is great around people and children, he has lived with my two children (aged 6 and 3) since he was 9 weeks old.
> 
> He is lovely with other dogs and loves to play
> 
> He pulls a little on lead and is good off lead.
> 
> He understands come, sit, stay, lay-down, leave, bed...the usual commands.
> 
> He is happy to be left for a few hours so doesn't need someone to be with him all the time.
> 
> He sleeps in his crate at night or on the sofa.
> 
> He is fully house trained.
> 
> He is happy to travel in a car, he usually has his crate in the boot and snuggles up until he reaches his destination!
> 
> I can't think of anything else practical to write right now but if you have any questions please feel free to ask....


The best and safest solution would be to contact breed welfare and rescue.
The operate throughout the UK although you need to speak to the senior co-ordinator first, who will explain the procedure and you can talk to them in confidence.

Breed welfare workers help and run the service on a voluntary basis, they have know and love the breed so are genuine. Most usually have an adoption process and carry out home checks and match the right dog to the right owners and also continue to give back up should the dog or noew owner need it. See link for contact details.
Cavalier King Charles Spaniel - Rescue and Welfare UK


----------



## cavmad

I have just been alerted to this thread and if you are still looking to rehome him i am sure that Lizzies Barn can help He would be fostered here with me as all cavs are and i expect would actually end up staying here as i lost my youn cav Pip on Xmas day. If we are to far away please get rescue back up for finding him a home alot will rehome him from your home so he wouldnt have to go into kennels if thats what you want and he would go through the same home checks etc and the new owners would have to sign there contract


----------



## CavalierOwner

Yes I would defiantly get in touch with the Cavalier rescue that Sled Dog mentioned, they will find the perfect home for your dog.

I'm sure that he will get rehomed quickly because he sounds like a lovely dog.


----------



## lucyandsandy

Hi where abouts are you? Also is Max castrated? I have been looking for a CKCS to keep my CKCS company, however she is not neutered and won't be for a few more months so need a castrated male really. I am also unsure of private re-homing.


----------



## mca503

FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT said:


> Please get your dog into a rescue. People such as scammers, dog traders, people looking for "bait" for dog fights and back yard breeders all prey on ads such as this. [/url]


Not every individual who wishes to adopt a dog privately is a scammer, dog trader, dog fighter looking for a bait dog or a back yard breeder hoping to make a few quid and then throw the dog away.

People are neither all bad nor all good and yet so many individuals wishing to adopt from a charity are seen as cruel and unworthy scammers until proven otherwise.

Because of the many health issues associated with this lovely breed, a knowledgeable home which intends on neutering the dog may best be found via a recognised breed rescue but I must insist that the individual is not necessarily evil.


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT

mca503 said:


> Not every individual who wishes to adopt a dog privately is a scammer, dog trader, dog fighter looking for a bait dog or a back yard breeder hoping to make a few quid and then throw the dog away.
> 
> People are neither all bad nor all good and yet so many individuals wishing to adopt from a charity are seen as cruel and unworthy scammers until proven otherwise.
> 
> Because of the many health issues associated with this lovely breed, a knowledgeable home which intends on neutering the dog may best be found via a recognised breed rescue but I must insist that the individual is not necessarily evil.


I completely agree but I think that when a dogs life is at stake that it is not worth the risk


----------



## JustJenny

Shrap said:


> Where are you based? You may want to contact a Cav rescue - they will either home straight to the new home or take him in to foster. All homes are homechecked and the dogs are under contract to go back to the rescue if they ever need rehomed, so he won't slip off the radar as easily x


Hi, 
Thanks for your reply. 
I have been in touch with a cavalier rescue, I think it was our local rescue and I didn't really get a welcoming response so thought I would look elsewhere...
We are based in Essex xx


----------



## JustJenny

jubra said:


> Hi I've just read your advert and am very interested,so obviously my first Q is,is he still available?? We lost our beautiful cavalier to heart failure and are looking to rehome another cavalier.Im a vet nurse and have always had spaniels,i also have a family who adore animals. Please let me know either way,and if he is still available it would be lovely to get in touch!
> Kind Regards Juliet
> ps..despite other threads re scams etc.. there are still genuine people out there!!


Hi ya,
Thank you for your interest.
Yes max is still available, to be honest this is such a hard thing to do I keep stalling because I can't bear the thought of parting with him, but my husband is getting worse each day 
We are based in Essex, is this anywhere near you?


----------



## xkimxo

You could try Pro Dogs Direct Dogs - Pro Dogs Direct I am a fosterer for them and they are wonderful. They only use kennels in certain situations ie dog aggressive dog and no fosterer spare without a resident dog so all the others are put into foster homes like mine to be treated like one of the family until a forever home is found. If you would like to know more id be happy to call or email you. If it's not for you I wish you the best of luck In finding a good home x


----------



## JustJenny

Sled dog hotel said:


> The best and safest solution would be to contact breed welfare and rescue.
> The operate throughout the UK although you need to speak to the senior co-ordinator first, who will explain the procedure and you can talk to them in confidence.
> 
> Breed welfare workers help and run the service on a voluntary basis, they have know and love the breed so are genuine. Most usually have an adoption process and carry out home checks and match the right dog to the right owners and also continue to give back up should the dog or noew owner need it. See link for contact details.
> Cavalier King Charles Spaniel - Rescue and Welfare UK


Thank you for your post, i have previously been in touch with the breed rescue in the link you provided but also decided to see if I could find max a loving home myself xx


----------



## JustJenny

cavmad said:


> I have just been alerted to this thread and if you are still looking to rehome him i am sure that Lizzies Barn can help He would be fostered here with me as all cavs are and i expect would actually end up staying here as i lost my youn cav Pip on Xmas day. If we are to far away please get rescue back up for finding him a home alot will rehome him from your home so he wouldnt have to go into kennels if thats what you want and he would go through the same home checks etc and the new owners would have to sign there contract


Could you let me know where lizzies barn is located?
We live in Essex xx


----------



## Netpon

Have you been in touch with his breeder? If they can't help they may be able to point you in the right direction


----------



## JustJenny

xkimxo said:


> You could try Pro Dogs Direct Dogs - Pro Dogs Direct I am a fosterer for them and they are wonderful. They only use kennels in certain situations ie dog aggressive dog and no fosterer spare without a resident dog so all the others are put into foster homes like mine to be treated like one of the family until a forever home is found. If you would like to know more id be happy to call or email you. If it's not for you I wish you the best of luck In finding a good home x


Thank you for your reply. 
Please could you let me know your email address so I can get in touch with you to find out more...
Jenny xx


----------



## xkimxo

JustJenny said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> Please could you let me know your email address so I can get in touch with you to find out more...
> Jenny xx


My email is [email protected] I'd be more than happy to tell you all about pro dogs xx


----------



## jubra

Hi there,
If you would like to contact me directly here's my email [email protected]
I cant imagine how hard this must be to you......however if Max was the right dog for us and vise versa i can guarantee he would have a lovely home with us (i can give u a reference from the vet i work with?) i would aslo be happy to stay in touch if you so wished?
Look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## cavmad

Sorry only just noticed your question . Unfortunately Lizzies Barn is in Wales end of the M4 but if you want a weekend holiday there are lovely beaches etc only 5 miles from me. I would still love to foster him and he might well stay as i have a little spot because i lost my Pip who i miss so much still


----------



## JustJenny

Just bumping this thread xx


----------



## Pink Poppy

Hi Jenny, I realise this thread has had quite a few replies and wonder if Max is still available? If he is, do you have any photos of him? We live near Saffron Walden in Essex, is that far from you?

Many thanks, Pink Poppy x


----------



## JustJenny

Hi pink poppy
Max is still available, please could you let me know your email address and I will be happy to send you some pictures of Max. We live in Basildon in Essex 
Xx


----------



## Pink Poppy

Hi Jenny, my e-mail address is [email protected]

Many thanks,

Poppy


----------



## lesley21071960

hi have you got the dog still my number is 07933572724


----------



## lesley21071960

have you still got max


----------



## mikebpool

i would love to have max i lost my king charles five weeks ago through old age i loved him so much. i would love to give max a good loving home
mike


----------



## Emmah21

Hi jenny, 
Is max still available? If so please could you email me. My email address is [email protected]. Thank you xx


----------



## Nsale

Hi 
Is Max still available - we are based in Hornchurch and we have a male five year old cavalier already and would love to have a companion for him


----------



## JustJenny

Just a quick update....

Max has now been neutered, we thought this would be a good idea before he left us.

He is still available, please please get in touch if you can offer Max a forever loving home xx


----------



## rose

There were a lot of people interested in him. Did none of them work out?
I have cavaliers but have always had bitches, although with cavs I understand theres not much difference!


----------



## JustJenny

I have been delayed in finding the right home for Max as sadly my granddad became very ill with lung cancer and needed a lot of care, he recently passed away :-( 

I have also had max neutered so that his new owners don't have to worry about doing it.

Max is up to date with his injections, flea treatments and worming treatments. 
He is micro chipped as well.

Xx


----------



## newfiesmum

JustJenny said:


> Just a quick update....
> 
> Max has now been neutered, we thought this would be a good idea before he left us.
> 
> He is still available, please please get in touch if you can offer Max a forever loving home xx


Could Cavalier Rescue not help, as was suggested by many posters? It is obviously the best way to go. I am also surprised that if your husband is so severely allergic to him, you still have him after a further three months. How is he coping with this terrible allergy?


----------



## llornaal

Hey I don't know if you have rehomed Max but I can offer the best home possible for him! I have had Cavaliers for years since I was a little girl. We have a large country house with lots of land and great walks he would be loved adored and spoilt (in a good way!). We have another gentle large dog who loves other dogs.

Please contact me if interested. Lorna on [email protected] and I will give you a phone number. This applies to anyone else seeking to rehome a cavalier or similar in case Max isn't available.


----------



## JenziJdd

whereabouts are you?


----------



## JustJenny

I am based in Essex xx


----------



## cookiejohn

Hello

I am interested in your Cavalier and would like more information and piccy if possible.
I have 3 Cavaliers before and lost my last one (Fred) about 8 years ago and I rescued him and he managed 13 years young and I missed him but at the time we had a new baby in the house so could not have a puppy at this time. Now my son is older and heard all the stories of the adventures we had with Fred I am thinking now is the right time for an addition to the home and a new mate for my son who keeps asking for a new Fred I look forward to hearing from you and if you wish to visit our home to check it out I would only be to pleased.

Kind regards

John


----------



## kents77

Hi, we would love to offer Max a home. We are also in Essex and live in a village surrounded by woodlands so lots of walks. I have sent you a message but would love to hear from you to discuss the possiblility of rehoming him further. Thanks, Sam


----------



## lski

hi my name is alun i just wanted to know if you still have your king charles 
i have been looking for another 1 for some time now as my ex took my 1 
when she left i love the king charles they are so friendly and loyal so i am after another thank you for reading this txt 
have a nice day


----------



## emason

Hello, where abouts do you live? i have been looking for a little companion for my dog Bentley. He is a 4 year old blenheim cavalier king charles. Me and my partner do both work full time though (one of the reasons i am looking for another dog for company for Bentley) although i work shifts and my partner works days so its not all day everyday and we come home at lunch and walk him/let him out etc. Is Max used to that? Also if i go away my mum normally looks after Bentley for us but she has 2 cats so i dont know how he would get along with them? Thanks


----------



## newfiesmum

This thread is three months old and since the OP stated that she was getting rid of her dog because her OH is allergic to him, I suspect it to be pointless keep offering him a home.


----------



## lovelauren

*hello jenny. I have been looking for a king charles to complete our family. I have a 3 year old little girl who absolutely loves dogs and shes always asking if we can have one. I have always been wanting one myself. I do not work as im a stay at home mum so i am around most of the day and as a family we are active and would love max to be part of our family!

I am happy to pay for him too as i am a genuine person and happy to secure him a decent loving home. Please message me - i hope we can arrange something

kind regards *


----------



## lski

hi my name is alun i have been looking for a king charles for some time now 
i am realy intrested i am in the north west so i would love to find out some more i have a jack russle who is fantastic with other dogs we have loads of space to walk and loads of farm land and woods to walk in i hope you get back to me 
thank you alun


----------



## sharbsdoo

Hi i am really interested in max if he is still available. i have benn looking for a cavalier for a little while as i had one when i was little and know that they are perfect with children. we live at th on the back of a big park and i am hope evryday. could you please email me some pics of him if possible. thank you for your time and i look forward to hearing from you soon


----------



## newfiesmum

Does anyone else see something dodgy about this thread. I have never known so many offers to rehome a dog on here, and all from new members. The thread was started in March, so no point in still trying to get this dog anyway but why are there constant offers? I do not understand and it all seems a little mysterious to me.


----------



## lski

i think its becuse king charles are so adorable and loyal i have been after 1 for some time and am still looking thats why people go for them so much


----------



## cavmad

Iski why dont you tryrescue centre i know that Many Tears have lots of cavs in sometimes pups or younger ones.


----------



## rose

Many tears usually ask that ex breeders are placed with homes that already have a dog as they are very traumatised and unsocialised. Not so with any pups they have but they are usually at MT as the puppy farm cannot sell them due to defects. They still need a lot of socialisation but much easier with a young dog.


----------



## bottleacre

are you still looking for a home for max


----------



## Jude47

JustJenny said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for your reply.
> I have been in touch with a cavalier rescue, I think it was our local rescue and I didn't really get a welcoming response so thought I would look elsewhere...
> We are based in Essex xx


Jenny,

Do you still have Max? I could not find a picture of him. I have a year old King Charles who is a happy, friendly little guy but he needs a playmate. Is max Neutered?

Thanks 
Judith Lowe


----------



## rose

Im sorry to disappoint all you would be owners but I dont think Max is still available or infact probably ever was.............................


----------



## jbw54

I agree with you - something not right about the post!!


----------



## MyMillie

I have just read through this thread and it really gives me the shudders!... I truly think it is SO unwise to offer any pet on forums , yes, there maybe many genuine ones willing to give them a good home, BUT there are some extremely unscrupulous ones too, coming onto forums like this pretending to want their pet but at the end of the day they just want sell it on to make money : .... this really scares me to where the poor animal lands up... I feel so sad people are willing to give away there pet in this manner, no matter how bad their circumstances are :angry:.... they should all go down the route that many on here have suggested and contact the breed rescue centers


----------



## sansmith

Hello

Are you still looking for a loving home for Max. We are looking to rehome a cavalier dog as we had our lovely boy for 17 years but who recently died of old age and we miss him and the fun we had togehter.


----------



## Biddlybong

Hi.

Are you still looking for a loving home for Max?


----------



## gingrt9613

hi my name is david we have a king charles 2 years old if you can can you send a photo of max my number is 07875500001thanks is there any more details about max my wife just asked what colour he is and would he walk with our dog as he is quit playful at times you can call any time if need more iifave spent a very long time trying every possible solution to work round this but sadly nothing is working. 

Max is up to date with his injections, his flea and worming treatments and is also micro-chipped.

He is great around people and children, he has lived with my two children (aged 6 and 3) since he was 9 weeks old.

He is lovely with other dogs and loves to play 

He pulls a little on lead and is good off lead.

He understands come, sit, stay, lay-down, leave, bed...the usual commands.

He is happy to be left for a few hours so doesn't need someone to be with him all the ti me.

He sleeps in his crate at night or on the sofa.

He is fully house trained.

He is happy to travel in a car, he usually has his crate in the boot and snuggles up until he reaches his destination!

I can't think of anything else practical to write right now but if you have any questions please feel free to ask....[/QUOTE]


----------



## gingrt9613

Hi my name is dave we have a 2 year old how would max be to walk side by side we have
A nice garden and we go to a bid park in richmond oh the wife asked what colour is max
If you need more infor
You can call me on 07875500001 thanks


----------



## Cavlover50

Hi I expect I am too late with this posting but I am looking for a companion for my two year old Cavvie and Max sounds perfect! Please let me know if you have already found a forever home for him.


----------



## simplysardonic

Could a mod not lock or delete this thread, just read it through & some of the posters only seem to be interested in several dogs being offered, regardless of breed, which TBH rings alarm bells to me


----------



## newfiesmum

simplysardonic said:


> Could a mod not lock or delete this thread, just read it through & some of the posters only seem to be interested in several dogs being offered, regardless of breed, which TBH rings alarm bells to me


Great minds think alike! I just came here with the intention of doing just that. People, this thread was started months ago, and I can only imagine the worst motives from posters who are interested in lots of dogs.


----------

